# LOTS of Photos!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mali enjoying her veggies



















Theo has some obsession with.. bells. :huh:










As you can see Charlie tries to makes sure all veggies are down his gob, only not this time!




















Twix was trying to hard to stay awake (second photo) - I couldn't help but sit there and laugh at him, god what an awful owner I am, and to make it worse I'm sure he loved the camera being shoved in his face. Teehee!










Yeaah. Tilly's not too keen on the camera today. 










My big boy Jasper.










"Hi, can I help you?" Squeaks in another cage now 'cause he's too much of a **** plucker.










Charlie enjoys Theo what it looks like pulling out feathers.. but no, grooming her.










And this is what 2 of my baby 'tiels look like after they've eaten veggies. Total grubs they are, you should see what the perches and the toys are like when they go rubbing their beaks on it after eating their veggies. 










Excuse me, I want you to groom me right now this instant - if she doesn't get what she wants, she attacks Charlies feet. Funny stuff it is. Charlie sits there like "EH?"


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww very cute pics....you are making me want to go take some piccies!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That Theo is sure a character! Jasper looks like a real sweetie. You can just see it on his face.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kim go take same, I'd love to see them! GOGOGO 

Thanks Sue, oh yes she is indeed a real character, I love her to death she's one of them 'tiels that'll have you sitting there in fits of laughter .. some of the things she does, it's just hilarious! Jasper's a real sweetie, although he's the noisiest of the lot, there's just that sweet look he has, you can see his crest how short it is from Squeak pulling it. No one else can have a longer crest then Squeak.


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are really good photos, you definitely seem to have an eye for it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks and yeah I do! it's something I love doing. 

Theo & Charlie just had a bath






































Theo's so cute when she's wet


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely photos! I love the bell one, it looks like he's got a mussel on LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When it comes to Theo and bells it's ridiculous, seriously! :rofl:



















She's even got Charlie doing it now.



















And I had to add this one I reckon it's SO cute I love it.

By the way, they are all rusty (the bells) on the outside but they don't chew on that, it's just the inside which doesn't have any rust at all I have tried to scrub it off though.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww they are all so so so so so C-U-T-E!!!
I want Theo soo badly LOL my Squeak(Budgies) likes to were bells as hats and being a budgie means they are the perfect size!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

One of my friends is begging for her, and I keep saying.. NO WAY! 

Fireman budgie hehe. Budgies are so sweet, I can't wait to get one.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i will tomorrow i promise!!! i really want to get a video of Little Mikey talking to his tissue...it's so cute!!! he is starting to get hormonal...heart winging and wooing tissues and Angel...to which Angel says...i don't swing that way...I only like toes...anyway...back to ur tiels...they are so beautiful...Theo is such a precious one....they all are tho....but i understand what u mean about having a tiel that makes u laugh...Big Mikey and I were talking in voice over the net the other day and Little Mikey was quietly sitting on me....and we were having a conversation and all of a sudden Little Mikey made this noise that to me sounds like pikar! pikar! pikar! i said what was that?? he went back to preening and Mikey and I cracked up....they are funny little things!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Still no photos missy!  Nah, just kidding haha. I could sit here all day and listen to stories about other peoples 'tiels I don't have many, only the fact that 6 out of 7 of 'em are funny buggers and they do the craziest things that make you sit there and giggle.

Angel & Little Mikey sound like such sweeties, lol. The things they do aye? 

Well before it stormed yesterday (20 mins AFTER I put the 'tiels out for fresh air) it was boiling hot so I put the 'tiels outside and started giving them a spray of nice cool water and a couple of them got soaking and the others dried before I got to take photos. 



















Charlie










Mali










Tilly _was_ soaking wet










Jasper's a BIT wet he was dripping but dried too quick










Twix










Squeak didn't get too wet the party pooper




























Lucky last, Theo. Now you can imagine (and see obviously) how soaking wet she got, once she starts she can't stop.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhh those pics are adorable!!!

Just one question... what veggie is Charlie eating???

I can't wait to see how the 3 eggs turn out.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She had been eating peas and hanging off of her beak is beans I think! She is a messy eater. 

How long have you got until the chicks hatch? that'd be exciting.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i know!! but my memory card is full and i;m being lazy and dont want to sit and delete lol...i will tonight and will take some more!! Tilly looks so thoughtful in that pic...she is a very pretty girl....they all are....theo is such a sweetie....she must be a joy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, it's alright I was just kidding.  I'm having one of them lazy days too, don't worry I have 'em a lot. 

She's definitely a joy, Tilly is always hogging up the camera, ah what a poser she can be, Jasper is the same too sometimes.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

they sure are photogenic!!! i love the array of tiels u have....one day i want to have one of each (don't tell mikey....im waiting till after we're married before i drop that bombshell ) Mali's pearling is just so different too...i love the little bits of yellow on Twix and Charlie's face (everytime i see his name, twix...i want a chocolate lol) Jasper reminds me alot of Angel...sweet but older and more mature lol


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Eggs start to hatch next wednesday ish... i hope.. YEAH.... fingers crossed.... 

I too am hoping to get some pics of jiggers, louie, and the new addition.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

such cute pics, the oldest male my boyfriend owns likes baths, and opens his wings and tries to get all the water during bath time


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Kim, I will not say a word to him then. Having a variety of different ones is pretty awesome! I named Twix that cause I was thinking about that chocolate and he was going to be my friends 'tiel but I am gonna keep him now I decided. 

I got my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well with the eggs Jiggers Mommy! 

Yeah Sweet, I love it when they open their wings.. it's like "under that wing please ah yes!"


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I think Spike is over due for some photos.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i took some photos!! now i just have to upload them


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks and I think Spike is too. Tut tut!

YAY Kim I can't wait to see them.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok i thought i'd weigh in on this one with a few shots too

come here often?









talk to the back man i'm kinda moody today









here lemme scratch that for you









man i can't believe it was shower day again already









hey Belle look i'm giving you my heart!









I'm a pretty girl but kinda shy









We're gonna get you dad!!


----------



## SpickyDavies (Aug 7, 2008)

thye are the cutest ever


----------



## Ozzie's mum (Jul 11, 2008)

aw they are so sweet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha. I love that 5th one, they're so cute!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i love how Belle looks like she's sighing and saying man i wish he'd quit doing that....boring!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you lots of pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Malorey!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

vey lovely pics.. Maui also demands preens just like this... v....




> Excuse me, I want you to groom me right now this instant - if she doesn't get what she wants, she attacks Charlies feet. Funny stuff it is. Charlie sits there like "EH?"


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: They're funny 'tiels, the things they do. 

I'll get some more photos today sometime.


----------

